# Pyron vs. Dark Schneider



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

Probably done before, but not to Goku vs. Superman levels, so eh.

Who wins?

Both are skyfather level. So I'm assuming it's not a stomp.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 5, 2009)

Dark Schneider has my vote.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well seeing that Dark Schneider is pretty much immortal and killing him would be hard to do if his soul aren't destroyed at the same time as well as his eternal atoms. I'm not sure if Pyron would able to break the Dispell bound.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 5, 2009)

DS has my vote here as well.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 5, 2009)

I might be wrong since I have not play the games in a while, I don't recall anyone in DS that where able to wipe out galaxies?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 5, 2009)

I believe Pyron has grown as big as a galaxy at one point (I think Dark Jaxx told me in the Disney thread and he is very knowledgeble on DS) but he hasn't shown anything past star/solar system busting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

I see, all right.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 5, 2009)

Pyron becoming that size is ambiguous at best and it wasn't a canon ending. He needs to consume planets to maintain his size and power, so without a constant source of sustenance, he'd shrink. Darshe is a galaxy-buster. His fight with Fallen Uriel obliterated a galaxy and Pyron doesn't compare to these guys in power. Besides that, Pyron being energy himself, is a big weakness. Given he was consumed by Dimitri. There hasn't been any real story continuation of the Darkstalkers series after DS3, in which case Jedah remains the most powerful figure in the whole DS-verse (after Belial's passing).


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 5, 2009)

At one point in the comics, he try to eat all of the universe but he was later stop Jedah if I remember correctly.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 5, 2009)

Would have to find the comic. The main canon is the games and source books. Pyron is much weaker in the OAV, though they did a good job with the fighting. But he got taken out by an Anita-empowered Donovan who made Pyron collapse in on himself.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Aug 5, 2009)

Dark has my vote as well


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 5, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Pyron becoming that size is ambiguous at best and it wasn't a canon ending. He needs to consume planets to maintain his size and power, so without a constant source of sustenance, he'd shrink. Darshe is a galaxy-buster. *His fight with Fallen Uriel obliterated a galaxy and Pyron doesn't compare to these guys in power.* Besides that, Pyron being energy himself, is a big weakness. Given he was consumed by Dimitri. There hasn't been any real story continuation of the Darkstalkers series after DS3, in which case Jedah remains the most powerful figure in the whole DS-verse (after Belial's passing).



Wait, what?! Scans nao!


----------



## Yak (Aug 5, 2009)

Keollyn said:


> Wait, what?! Scans nao!



You are obviously asking the wrong guy here. Its Raigen, after all. That incident never happened so don't bother asking for backing that up.


----------



## Seyta (Aug 5, 2009)

Keollyn said:


> Wait, what?! Scans nao!



They don't exist...


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

Does that mean that nobody here has actually read past chapter 81 of Bastard!!?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 5, 2009)

Didn't they also say that when Darshe got all 12 parts of the Judas Pain that Satan couldn't do shit to him?


----------



## Seyta (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Does that mean that nobody here has actually read past chapter 81 of Bastard!!?



I believe it's much farther than that in other languages, 

I have the series from Volume 1-27 in Japanese.

I think in German, it's been released up to Volume 24 or so

English-wise, there are no "scans" of it online past Chapter 81.

However, it's been commercially released by Viz up until Volume 18, which is when DS is fighting Porno Diane, so you'd either have to pray that your local bookstore is carrying the series, or buy it online


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

So all the people familiar with Bastard!! around the galaxy-busting etc. can read japanese or german or the like?

Just wanted to know, last question


----------



## Seyta (Aug 5, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Didn't they also say that when Darshe got all 12 parts of the Judas Pain that Satan couldn't do shit to him?



There are only 8 parts of Judas Pain.

1 for DS
7 for the Demon Lords

Now DS has 7, and Beelzebub has the last



Lucaniel said:


> So all the people familiar with Bastard!! around the galaxy-busting etc. can read japanese or german or the like?
> 
> Just wanted to know, last question



Yes

And in all seriousness, Raigen is probably the one who has gotten the farthest reading it in English, considering he seems to be the only person whose bookstore carries the series to Volume 18


----------



## Raigen (Aug 5, 2009)

Check out your local Borders or Walden's Bookstore. Special order them. S'what I did. Vol19 is released on Sept 8th this year and Vol20 will come out in January 2010.


----------



## Yak (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Does that mean that nobody here has actually read past chapter 81 of Bastard!!?



Ryoma, Aldric, Daelthasar and me actually have.



Raigen said:


> Didn't they also say that when Darshe got all 12 parts of the Judas Pain that Satan couldn't do shit to him?



Eight parts, in total. DS has seven, Beelzebub has one.

Satan not being able to do shit to him has different reasons related to DS' role as the Adam of Darkness.



Lucaniel said:


> So all the people familiar with Bastard!! around the galaxy-busting etc. can read japanese or german or the like?
> 
> Just wanted to know, last question



Pretty much. French, Italian, German.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't know why I thought 12. Maybe cause I've been watching a lot of the Guyver TV anime recently and got into the 12 Zoalords.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

Yak said:


> Ryoma, Aldric, Daelthasar and me actually have.
> 
> 
> Pretty much. French, Italian, German.



Well, I don't know french to any great extent. So without buying, I'll have to stop at chapter 81?

I wonder if continuing to read has a point, then...


----------



## Raigen (Aug 5, 2009)

Either way, with Dispel Bound there's not much Pyron can do. Besides, Darshe already beat a Fire Elemental with *Fire* early on.


----------



## Gig (Aug 5, 2009)

Seyta said:


> And in all seriousness, Raigen is probably the one who has gotten the farthest reading it in English, considering he seems to be the only person whose bookstore carries the series to Volume 18


I have all 18 volumes in english and so doe's Violent man


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2009)

Heard Franky House is doing Vol 11 and Vol 12 anymore and you'll have to presonally ask and pay.


----------



## Seyta (Aug 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Heard Franky House is doing Vol 11 and Vol 12 anymore and you'll have to presonally ask and pay.



They aren't doing it anymore?
Not a big surprise there... Bastard!! is so text-heavy that the translating and cleaning would be a tremendous chore for anyone trying to do it...


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2009)

Gig said:


> I have all 18 volumes in english and so doe's Violent man


I do to

go me


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry, I believe I was wrong initially it says they might go on even after Vol 13.
just a quick thought


----------



## Ulti (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm only on chapter 25 of Bastard!! So I'm going by what other people say about it when it's used here.


----------



## Hakumen Kisaragi (Nov 2, 2010)

Pyron is an FTLer who exceeds the size of our own galaxy by multiple counts. He is completely intangible and has vast control over the cosmos. And no, Pyron is not made of fire.

He destroys Dark Schneider. Lulz, Pyron can destroy a galaxy by stepping on it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

Horrible necro, not to mention wrong.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

Hakumen Kisaragi said:


> Pyron is an FTLer who exceeds the size of our own galaxy by multiple counts. He is completely intangible and has vast control over the cosmos. And no, Pyron is not made of fire.
> 
> He destroys Dark Schneider. Lulz, Pyron can destroy a galaxy by stepping on it.



Oh goodie a necro

Yeah...you aren't aware of what DS is capable of are you...and you act like Pyron being intangible is going to mean much of anything when DS can attack his soul


----------



## Hakumen Kisaragi (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't think your aware of what Pyron can do. DS won't know Pyron even exists. He is not only intangible but is invisible in every way possible. There is nothing Schneider can do to harm Pyron....unless Pyron wants him to. Pyron can even summon and merge universes and dimensions on a whim.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

Hakumen Kisaragi said:


> I don't think your aware of what Pyron can do. DS won't know Pyron even exists. He is not only intangible but is invisible in every way possible. There is nothing Schneider can do to harm Pyron.



Yeah ignoring the Pyron is invisible bullshit...

So Pyron is immune to attacks that kill your soul now? news to me


----------



## Pika305 (Nov 2, 2010)

I see the troll really wanted to discuss this thread, i approve!


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 2, 2010)

Completely intangible and invisible... is that why Demitri saw and touched him?


----------



## Hakumen Kisaragi (Nov 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yeah ignoring the Pyron is invisible bullshit...
> 
> So Pyron is immune to attacks that kill your soul now? news to me



DS can't sense his soul. That's my point.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> Completely intangible and invisible... is that why Demitri saw and touched him?



He limited himself to a weaker form in order to fight him on his level.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

Hakumen Kisaragi said:


> DS can't sense his soul. That's my point.



Says who...and if Pyron is invisible how can all the Darkstalkers characters see and touch him? he's a shapeshifter yes, but he sure as hell isn't Intangible or invisible


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

Judas Priest destroys the soul if it hits, he doesn't need to see it first. Also he can use the Bloodstone to reduce his power to his level.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 2, 2010)

Hakumen Kisaragi said:


> He limited himself to a weaker form in order to fight him on his level.



So he's suicidal? Sounds like he still loses, then.


----------



## Hakumen Kisaragi (Nov 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Judas Priest destroys the soul if it hits, he doesn't need to see it first. Also he can use the Bloodstone to reduce his power to his level.



 HE WONT KNOW PYRON IS THERE! PYRON'S SOUL is unreadable. He had to spread his power around the earth on purpose to make his presence known.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> So he's suicidal? ]



Actually yes. Due to boredom, he became suicidal. 



Emperor Joker said:


> Says who...and if Pyron is invisible how can all the Darkstalkers characters see and touch him? he's a shapeshifter yes, but he sure as hell isn't Intangible or invisible



Says the game. The orange energy form you see in the game is not his true form. He chose that form purposely so that he could engage in terrestrial combat. He wanted a challenge and planet Earth was all that was left in the universe. He had to make things interesting. It was his last go at any sort of entertainment.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 2, 2010)

Bad necros ahoy today.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

Hakumen Kisaragi said:


> HE WONT KNOW PYRON IS THERE! PYRON'S SOUL is unreadable. He had to spread his power around the earth on purpose to make his presence known.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's called being a shapeshifter...that in no way makes him actually invisible


----------



## Hakumen Kisaragi (Nov 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's called being a shapeshifter...that in no way makes him actually invisible



Source books state that Pyron can not be seen in his true form and made himself visible and tangible so that he may fight by "Earth's Rules". I posted here because people seem to be very ignorant about this character. He's awesome!


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

Stop trolling. DS traps with him with Bloodstone and erases his existence. Considering he can warp reality and recreate cosmic level beings with merely memory as well as see through dimensions and on multiple planes of existence he's not going to be invisible to him.


----------



## Hakumen Kisaragi (Nov 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Stop trolling. DS traps with him with Bloodstone and erases his existence. Considering he can warp reality and recreate cosmic level beings with merely memory as well as see through dimensions and on multiple planes of existence he's not going to be invisible to him.



Stop making assumptions, everything you just stated Pyron can do too. Pyron can also manipulate time and merge the past, present and future through will alone. 

Ignorance is bliss, I geuss. He warps DS out of existense at speeds beyond light. And lulz at DS trapping anything close to the size of Mega Galaxy.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

Um, no, no he can't. You're making shit up now. Do you even know what the Bloodstone does?


----------



## Hakumen Kisaragi (Nov 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Um, no, no he can't. You're making shit up now. Do you even know what the Bloodstone does?




Yes he can. Rather sayin I'm making stuff up, just admit you don't know. Pyron warped whole universes at once despite several of them being the same exact universe in different time periods, easily. He created cosmic heralds from his finger tips. Pyron literally spoke through dimensions in order to arouse Makai beasts, in Makai.

Yes, I know what BS does. It's impossible to use it if he's not aware of the character's existence and Pyron isn't inflicting any damage on DS, it's not an attack. He's just removing him from existence. How can it be used if he's nonexistent? And it can only be used once. Hell, Pyron could probably copy it. Pyron could look at DS learn everything there is to know about him. Pyron looked at prehistoric fish and knew they would evolve into humans and that impossibilites such as creatures from other dimensions would come. In fact, I would consider Pyron nigh-omnipotent. 

It is also stated that the limts of Pyron's power is bound only by his mind. This is why he can copy a species power and out do them at their on game. He's been doing it for billions of years, to the point of cleaning out life in entire universe.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 2, 2010)

Pyron nigh omnipotent? where do you get Pyron being big enough to step on galaxies? Being intangible/non corporal won't help against DS but since you know what 'BS' can do I would assume you'd know this. DS is also beyond lightspeed in base alone. Pyron can't do any of the stuff you mentioned, you're making things up. DS goes up against attacks that erase you from existence on astral, physical and spiritual level, he even has shields to protect him from various attacks ranging from reality warping to what you mentioned, it's called Dispel bound.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 3, 2010)

What's this shit about Pyron?


----------



## Hakumen Kisaragi (Nov 3, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Pyron nigh omnipotent? where do you get Pyron being big enough to step on galaxies? Being intangible/non corporal won't help against DS but since you know what 'BS' can do I would assume you'd know this. DS is also beyond lightspeed in base alone. Pyron can't do any of the stuff you mentioned, you're making things up. DS goes up against attacks that erase you from existence on astral, physical and spiritual level, he even has shields to protect him from various attacks ranging from reality warping to what you mentioned, it's called Dispel bound.



Shows you know very little about Pyron. He is said to be vastly larger than the Milkyway and when in orange visible form, he has an orbital range of 350,000 light years. Pyron is only limited by what he can fathom. He's nigh-omnipotent.

Pyron is more than intangible/non corporal. His very presence can not be felt unless he wills it so. Most Darkstalkers can sense souls across whole dimensions. However, Pyron's appeared to be nonexistent untill he made it so.


Your making a fool out of yourself if all you can say to Pyron's powers are, that he can't do it. Play a few games, read a few books. It's not hard. Everything I said, he can do and at near minimal levels. Infact, Pyron hasn't a single showing at close to full power. All I have said is what Pyron can do when just toying around. When in Neo Hellstrom, Pyron can edit the very laws of space and time. Heck, Pyron could reach in time and summon whoever the hell he wants rather they be dead or have yet to even exist.

1. DS isn't anywhere near light speed. It's a myth.

2. Dispel Bound doesn't save him from having his power absorbed. Doesn't help him see things that are virtually not there. Doesn't give him protection from Cosmic power. Doesn't stop if from being BFRed. Doesn't stop him from being shrunken and it has never been used on a character of Pyron's power level.

Dispel Bound's abilities.
Link removed

Incase you forgot.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 3, 2010)

Hakumen Kisaragi said:


> Shows you know very little about Pyron. He is said to be vastly larger than the Milkyway and when in orange visible form, he has an orbital range of 350,000 light years. Pyron is only limited by what he can fathom. He's nigh-omnipotent.
> 
> Pyron is more than intangible/non corporal. *His very presence can not be felt unless he wills it so*. Most Darkstalkers can sense souls across whole dimensions. However, Pyron's appeared to be nonexistent untill he made it so.
> 
> ...



I sure would like to know where you are getting this info


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

Hakumen Kisaragi said:


> He's nigh-omnipotent.



Now I remember why I dislike that word: some people throw it around for shit and giggles.



> Play a few games, read a few books. It's not hard.



What about you post half of that stuff here. It should be even less hard for you and it never hurts to provide evidence for claims.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 3, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> What's this shit about Pyron?


Birth of a new JBD comsic I guess.


----------



## Es (Nov 3, 2010)

Hakumen Kisaragi said:


> I don't think your aware of what Pyron can do. DS won't know Pyron even exists. He is not only intangible but is invisible in every way possible. There is nothing Schneider can do to harm Pyron....unless Pyron wants him to. Pyron can even summon and merge universes and dimensions on a whim.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 3, 2010)

DS being lightspeed is a myth despite me having read the manga? Uriel who was comparable to base DS travelled 28,000 light years in an instant or so from sensing a disturbance and was about to send some virtues who are a rank or two below Seraphim to call Raphael. The manga also states that Augodeis can move at lightspeed during the battle with Konron where Majin DS fodderises Konron's Augodeis. The databook also states Seraphim exceed lightspeed. 

The link you provided shows "reality bending" which is obviously reality warping and "anti-assimilator" which is protection against assimilation. Incidently there's an even more broken protection against instant win attacks like being erased from existence. He has many shields that can regenerate, his shields regeneration rate surpassed even Fallen Uriel's shields regeneration.

Moses is that you?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't believe retards can still deny DS being FTL based on faulty translations when we have not only multiple author statements but clear FTL feats.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 3, 2010)

They're retards for a reason, EM


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 3, 2010)

Guess they just can't accept how awesome he is 

Also, nice sig God Movement


----------

